

Physics of the curveball (the Magnus effect) - hugh3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnus_effect

======
hugh3
Submitted because some folks were complaining that the article with the title
"Principles of pitching" wasn't about this.

It never ceases to amaze me how powerful the Magnus effect actually is in
practice, that a decent pitcher can put such a noticeable curve on a ball.

